# USB sound cards



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Electronics123 has gotten the 50 USB sound cards back in. Find them at http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2841/.f
They also have the kit74 relay boards back in stock.


----------

